# Haunted Radio (09/05/18)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Halloween Horror Nights, Motor City Haunt Club's Haunted Garage Sale, Fright Fest, Netherworld, Slaughterhouse and Grand River Corn Maze, Universal Monsters, American Horror Story, Addams Family, Texas Chainsaw Massacre: Next Generation, and more!!

Then, we review the Rob Zombie film, 'The Devil's Rejects' and then we give you a special top ten list of memorable deaths in American Horror Story. Then, a special edition of Retched Radio. All of this and much more on the September 5 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

